# Vermeer sc252 "autosweep"



## stavenstumper (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi. What, exactly is autosweep I see advertised on the Vermeer SC252?


----------



## Curbside (Mar 23, 2006)

Autosweep controls the speed of the sweep (side to side motion) based on the rpm of the motor. If the motor slows its speed the sweep slows its pace to keep the engine operating at maximum speed.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 23, 2006)

It also stops the engine from stalling


----------



## stavenstumper (Mar 23, 2006)

Ahhhh. Got it. Thanks...


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 23, 2006)

Put it like this I wouldn't buy a large machine 252 and upwards without autosweep!!


----------



## stavenstumper (Mar 24, 2006)

Too late. I pick up a 2002 sc252 this weekend. I hope it can do the bigger stumps I have been turning down. Thanks...


----------



## dogdad (Mar 24, 2006)

I wouldn't count on you to do large stumps with the 252. I hear that it will take you a loooooong time to do a stump. I think you will be dissapointed. People use them here in New orleans and get rid of them soon. I went with the 352,,,big difference. Of course the price might make your decision. There are 2 used 252's for sale now in the paper.


----------



## stavenstumper (Mar 24, 2006)

Dogdad,
What are the used 252s going for and how many hours on them?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 24, 2006)

dogdad said:


> I wouldn't count on you to do large stumps with the 252. I hear that it will take you a loooooong time to do a stump. I think you will be dissapointed. People use them here in New orleans and get rid of them soon. I went with the 352,,,big difference. Of course the price might make your decision. There are 2 used 252's for sale now in the paper.




I had a 252 for 4 years/600 hours I did some pretty big stumps with it and it earned me a nice return,one thing for sure a 252 will out cut stavenstumpers rayco rg20sp in a heart beat,he'll notice the difference for sure..

I started with an Rayco RG20 SP ,went up to a 252,now I have a 352 and a rayco rg13 series 2


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 24, 2006)

stavenstumper said:


> Too late. I pick up a 2002 sc252 this weekend. I hope it can do the bigger stumps I have been turning down. Thanks...



 A 2002 252 should have auto sweep


----------



## dogdad (Mar 25, 2006)

staven....sc252 180 hours $10,199 or best offer 985-237-0215
sc252 280 hours $11,000 or best offer like new 504-329-0640


----------



## stavenstumper (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I think Istill did ok. Paid $6500 for the 252 with 461 hours. Thanks Ebay...


----------

